# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  infraction received.

## nikoPSK

I have received an infraction because "I am not a mod". I am not stupid, I know that. I had posted this:




> ummm, you are sounding like l33thacker with the four sentences, not much info and clueless. I will report you.


This is the original post of the thread:



```
boot sector on hdd that died
os on sda with no boot sector
can read sda but grub cant find sda (sata hard disc)
can I write a boot sector on sda
```

It is very similar to:




> it stoled my ntfs wtf
> how i get all my files back?
> it had my wedding pictures on it
> linux stole my files


I was not saying it was the same person. I had reported it just to let someone know to watch over this user. I had given example, if I can remeber my report it went something like this:

this is very similar to the ubunt thread. Or something. I was not intending to be mean and I am not a mod. i would like an explanation and possibly removal of this.

----------


## nikoPSK

bump, 

Basically I said "he could be a troll, it looks suspicious".

----------


## KiwiNZ

If you check your profile you will see the post that earnt the infraction.

If you see a post that you feel should not have been posted, report it and let the staff deal with it. Do not react as you did.

The infraction you have recieved is justified.

----------


## nikoPSK

I received the infraction for "insulting other user(s)". I did not insult him though. I said there was a resemblance and I will just report you to keep an eye on.

----------


## matthew

I've read through the post(s) in question as well. I agree with Kiwi, the infraction was justified. 

Arguing that it was not justified because of the semantics of the infraction title is a bit silly, don't you think? 

Whether you insulted the other user, or were simply demeaning toward him in the attitude displayed by your language and the meaning of your post, the end result is the same; another user was put down, and that is not acceptable. 

Please use the "report post" feature in the future, without feeling any need to directly confront other users. Thank you.

----------


## nikoPSK

so next time, do not get directly involved... I will remeber that. Sorry for any problems caused,

Best regards,
Niko

----------


## KiwiNZ

Thank you nikoPSK. And remember , use the report post link.

----------


## nikoPSK

Okay, but remeber, we are all human, this is understood by me now, but I would have rather appreciated a personal message explaining this so we didn't have to get in all of this.

Thanks for everything,
Niko

----------


## matthew

> Okay, but remeber, we are all human, this is understood by me now, but I would have rather appreciated a personal message explaining this so we didn't have to get in all of this.


I can understand your feelings. However, this specific issue is addressed in the Forums Code of Conduct that you agreed to when you signed up for your account. Section I, item 11.


> If you have found a post that you feel is inappropriate or that violates the forum code of conduct, please use the report post function. Do not attempt to moderate discussions or correct other users yourself.


Even when we really like specific users, it isn't realistically possible to send a private message to a user explaining things that are clearly stated in a document they were already assumed to have read. Sorry. I'm not trying to be hard-nosed, just honest and realistic and straight with you.

----------


## nikoPSK

yes, sorry, I understand completely. Unfortunately I only scanned through it. But before I posted I read the forums rules and regulations. I understand now.

----------


## KiwiNZ

niko you have to remember that this is a big and very busy Forum with close 1/2 a million members, unfortunately we do not have the time to always send personal notes.

The staff here are volunteers and do this on top of the offline lives.

----------


## nikoPSK

Yes, I realize that fully. Sorry.  :Sad:

----------


## nikoPSK

I have one question though. I got my infraction, which was one point. then almost right after that it got reversed and I got a 5 point one. I would like to know why.

----------


## KiwiNZ

The infraction was increased from 1 point to 5 due to the previous infractions received.

----------


## nikoPSK

hat affects the infraction rank how though?

----------


## KiwiNZ

You are currently on 10. Five of which expires mid January.

----------


## nikoPSK

I do know that, but how does having a previous infraction affect how many points this infraction is? I do not fully understand this nor do some other people.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Only current infractions add to your effective total.

----------


## nikoPSK

ok ,but I still do not see how that should affect the received infraction. I believe adding points to an infraction  because of a previous one to be incorrect but I guess that's just me.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> ok ,but I still do not see how that should affect the received infraction. I believe adding points to an infraction  because of a previous one to be incorrect but I guess that's just me.


If you look at your profile you can see the infractions.
1 is expired.
1 was reversed (1 point) and a new one issued ( 5 points)
1 current at 5 points

That makes a total of 5 , two of which are current  at 10points.

----------


## nikoPSK

No, the original infraction was one point. And I already had 5 points. I know this one was raised to five because of my previous one. I do still not fully undersyand, but ohwell. You know the old saying forgive and forget.

Best regards,
NikoPSK

----------


## KiwiNZ

READ your profile . I have detailed it how it is.

This is just going in pointless circles.

----------


## nikoPSK

Not to sound rude here but I still have not gotten an answer to my question. It is obvious I had 5 points before. Then when this infraction was issued it was 1 point. It got another 4 points on top of it. You say it's because of me having a previous infraction. I feel that is unjust and I would like it explained or pointed out to me in the forum codes of conduct that if you have an active infraction it will affect a future one. 

Thank you for your time,
NikoPSK

----------


## KiwiNZ

The point value of infractions given is at the discretion of the staff.

The infraction that was initially issued at the default one point was reviewed by the staff member concerned and given your recent history of infractions the staff member deemed it appropriate to adjust that infraction to 5 points.

That decision is supported .

----------


## nikoPSK

Okay, I understand now. Thank you very much for your time.

----------

